# Olympus E-500 help.



## henda11 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am new to photography and i have got an olympus e500 with the 2 standard lense, the smaller sized one and the bigger one.

i was just wondering if anyone could help me out with the best settings for photos, for example at the sea side or beach etc?. if anyone can give me the settings that would be suitable for those kinds of scenary then that would be great.


----------



## melraycourt (Oct 17, 2011)

henda11 said:
			
		

> I am new to photography and i have got an olympus e500 with the 2 standard lense, the smaller sized one and the bigger one.
> 
> i was just wondering if anyone could help me out with the best settings for photos, for example at the sea side or beach etc?. if anyone can give me the settings that would be suitable for those kinds of scenary then that would be great.



I loved my e500!  It was my first camera that actually got my business going!  I recently switched to a full frame, so I am selling the lens I purchased for sports & nature.  It cost more than the body w/2 lenses, but was well worth it.  I'm selling it now since it doesn't fit my new camera, so let me know if you might be interested.  I'll look through my notes & message back about what worked best for me!


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 17, 2011)

Go out and buy "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson.  Then read it.

That should answer your questions.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 18, 2011)

Settings are situational dependent. "Best" settings are further a matter of taste and artistic opinion in a given situation.

The recommendation for the book "Understanding Exposure" is a good one as you need to understand how your camera and photography works before you can understand what settings are best. Then even if you have the perfect settings photography is all about how you see the world through the lens. A camera with identical settings can take a horrible picture from one angle, but take a step to the right and you'll have a work of art.


----------

